

Overcoming Momentum - swanson
http://swanson.github.com/blog/2011/11/27/overcoming-momentum.html

======
ricardobeat
AFAIK the quote on broken windows comes from Malcom Gladwell's _The Tipping
Point_ (great read BTW), referring to some city's (NY?) police force fight on
small crimes, that ended up lowering rates for all kinds of crime.

~~~
swanson
You are correct, it was referenced in Tipping Point (as well as Freakonomics
and others).

The wiki page: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory> has a lot
more information about the study and its findings.

